# New game in home-brew world



## dead_radish (Dec 26, 2002)

Like the title says - I'm starting up a new PbP game in a massively homebrew world, the Narrowlands.

It's an extremely low magic world.  Characters will start at 6th level.  The game will be a combination of political and hack-n-slash, set somewhat before the orc wars.

A quick summary of the world, and the primary house rules, follows.

The Narrowlands: Heroes and monsters face off in brutal battles to reclaim an ancient golden age.

The Narrowlands is an isolated world, one where magic plays a far less important role.  A semi-full history will follow later.  Characters may start from any of the three primary human nations (Estolad, Angrenost, or Doriath (the Kingdom of the Wall)).  Good to neutral alignments only.  

"Official" DM posts will come every other day at the most, sooner if possible.  Responses as needed will show up as well.

The relevant House-Rules (Note: This world is still under playtesting).

Classes allowed: Fighter, Paladin, Ranger, Barbarian,  Rogue, Bard and Adept.

Races Allowed: Human, Dwarven*, Halfling, Petty-Dwarf, Grey Elf, Fey Elf (*Modified).

Magic use: There are no magic items.  None.  The only items with magical abilities are Fated items, defined in a moment.  Bard, Ranger, Paladin and Adept are the only spellcasting classes.  To cast a spell (from a restricted spell list), you must have a primary attribute of 15+spell level (Yes, magic is hard.  It's meant to be).  Bards gain spells at a slightly faster rate than the PHB.  

Modified Races: Dwarves: Stats are the same, history is different - dwarves are made, not born, from the stones deep beneath the earth.  New dwarves are created only upon the discovery of a mystical item known as a Dwarf's Heart.
Petty-Dwarf: +2 con, -2 int, -2 wis, -2 cha, +1 hp/lvl.  Petty dwarves are hardy, but generally considered a wasted race, somewhat like the Gully Dwarves. 
Grey Elf: +2 dex, -2 con, -2 cha.  Grey elves are intimately familiar with forests and beasts, attracting animal companions like druids, and having connections to the forests and animals.  
Fey Elf: -4 str, +2 cha.  Fey Elves still have a bit of the music used to create the world running through their veins, which grants them a small amount of mystical powers, making them an enigmatic race.

Fate points: Starting characters have d4 fate points (+1 if halfling, +2 if human).  Fate points may be spent for things such as +30 to a single roll, auto critting for max damage on a roll, imbuing in Fate Oaths (grant bonuses while pursuing the oath), buying Fated feats.

Parry bonus: Characters wielding melee weapons gain a bonus to AC of half their BAB.  This is lost when flat-footed.

Familiarity bonus: For every 2 levels you use a particular weapon (aka: The sword your father gave you when you left) as your primary weapon you gain +1 attack/damage with it.  Max +3/+3 after 6 levels.  If you’re a bard and applying this to your favored musical instrument you increase the DC by 1 for any spells cast using the instrument as well as a +1 familiarity bonus to perform rolls while using your favored instrument.

HP: Full at first level, at least half every level there after (If you roll less than half hp, you get half hp).


Overall, characters are more powerful personally, but less powerful due to items and such.  Monsters are correspondingly more powerful in several ways.

If people are interested, general character concepts only for now - if there's enough interest, I can post relevant information.

Cheers!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

Low magic and political, interesting

I think I'll play a human bard, who has some power and knowledge politically.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 26, 2002)

whats an adept give you?


----------



## garyh (Dec 26, 2002)

I'm interested in a halfling rogue.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 26, 2002)

I'm interested. Fey Elf Adept sounds cool.


----------



## Leopold (Dec 26, 2002)

dwarf adapt sounds kool..what books are you going to allow?


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

Leopold said:
			
		

> *what books are you going to allow? *




Here we go again....


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 26, 2002)

I'm interested in fulfilling the melee frontliner.

I'd like to play Killian Maxwell, an intimidating somewhat amoral but good-hearted fighter-for-hire who specializes in the spiked chain.
By 6th level, I think he'd be ftr4/Master of Chains2.

*Description and Summary: *
5'9", dark scruffy almost curly hair, 175 pounds. Stout build, some minor scars from living. Focused and determined look.
Killian is a rough-and-tumble good-hearted but not bleeding-hearted fighter from a far-away land of barbarians.
He possesses incredible stamina and fortitude, almost oblivious to environmental conditions due to growing up in a savage, brutal society. He views family and friendships as all-important.

*Background:*
Killian was born to a large family, and has fought to eke out a place for himself ever since.
He grew up in the wild lands where it seemed you had to have a large family, since it was so rugged and dangerous around there, many would die to the cold, sickness, or to the beasts that roamed the wilds.

As the 5th born of 7, with 2 older brothers and 2 older sisters, and a younger brother and sister, Killian would frequently be alternately beaten up by or beat up on his brothers, depending on the age of the brother involved.

The rugged land provided a fertile learning ground for young Killian - he saw how work was sometimes rewarded, sometimes taken advantage of by raiding parties, sometimes bartered unfairly for, sometimes finagled into more than its worth.
Being able to see both sides of the situation was something that came naturally to him, not being too swayed by either extreme, settling in the comfortable, non-committed center.

Killian grew up among the others, doing his chores and such, while trying to distinguish himself from the 'pack', so to speak.
He knew he was destined for more than the life of a farmhand - he'd make it so.
His brothers dabbled in fighting - what Maxwell son didn't?
His oldest brother was the largest of the family, and favored a greatsword, like his dad.
His other brother preferred a longbow.
Killian usually had to make due with a shortsword or somesuch.

One day, after a raiding party of orcs and goblins attacked a neighbor's plot of land, he and a teenage friend wandered over to see if they could see anything interesting, when Killian found a strange large chain covered in spikes which looked quite nasty and dangerous.
One of the fleeing humanoids must have dropped it, and immediately Killian felt this was his weapon - a way to distinguish himself from his brothers, and cause people fear, or trepidation in dealing with young Killian. He practiced with it day in and day out, at first hurting himself often with the unwieldy akward weapon, but with much dedication, eventually mastered it and made it bend to his will in combat.

Killian soon reached the age of dajemma, a year-long journey steeped in ritual, wherein traditionally his clansmen would leave home to see the world and grow to adults. His immediate-older brother had already gone (the oldest brother stayed to work the family business).
He chose to travel (whatever direction would make sense in your world).
He did menial labor, and gradually worked up to be a bouncer, and guard, and then mercenary, alternately protecting his employers then attacking others, depending who's coin he was serving at the time.

He followed the trade routes thru (wherever).
He set out exploring the large city, and learned its laws and ways from where he stayed in the Port District.
While he was not a native of the town, so he was not granted full citizenship (as marked by a magical green mark on every person's arm), he joined the Fraternity of Venturers and took work as a man-for-hire, for any venture that could utilize his growing skills.

He sees no problem with using his skills to be paid - it's the way of the world, and fretting about it isn't going to change anything.

After Killian worked a few 'jobs', he booked passage on a ship travelling (?) to a large trade city. After settling in for a bit, and exploring the city, he decided to take employment with a caravan heading west as a caravan guard.

His smart fighting style, and rare expertise with the spiked chain was put to good use, and his services were valued by the caravan, who recommended him to another caravan which was continuing on.

The road is open before Killian, like his life is...
_____________________________________

I'd like to customize Killian's background for your world, but will you be giving us the geography, maps, politics, etc of your world, or be divvying that out as we explore your world?

And how much point buy, if we are to stat up the characters?


----------



## Leopold (Dec 26, 2002)

Timothy said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Here we go again.... *




man does ANYONE ever allow the netbook of feats? I swear it's a great asset..but nooooo....maybe i'll find a generous one this time..


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 26, 2002)

Books allowed: All of the splatbooks are allowed, with the caveat that some of the PrC's will be modified/disallowed - ask if you're interested in any in particular.  And no, sadly, I won't allow the NB:Feats - I haven't read through it.  If you have a particular feat you want, I can look at that one.  I got Ultimate PrC, which was based off some of the NB: PrC, I think, and was disgusted by a lot of it, so ....

Adepts get you exactly what the DMG lists.    Their spell lists are of course modified - they get a damage spell at each level (Flaming sphere, chain lighting, call lightning), and lose a few spells.  Realize that adepts are intended to be an NPC class, so are less powerful than the average PC.  However, they are a magic class in a minimum magic world....

Another note for those people interested in magic users - bards lose the heal capacity of their spell list, as well as the summoning threads, and a few others.  Adepts can heal, but the healing rules are much less forgiving - after casting a healing spell, you make a heal check.  You can heal your check, minus 10, plus spell level in hp max(IE an adept casting cure serious wounds, 3rd level, would make a heal check.  If he got a 17, he would be able to heal 10 hp max).  And healing takes place over 24 hours - there is no real instant healing.  

Reaper: I will give more info on geography and the like.  If you are interested, since you want to play a wildling type, there are two strains of Humans - Western and Eastern.  The Eastern humans are basically half-orcs - +2 str, -2 int, -2 cha, but no darkvision.  They also don't get +2 fate points (just fyi).

Spiked chains are available, but are even more rare than usual, and are somewhat regarded as "evil" weapons - those associated with the twisted races.  You'll get some looks for it.

Re: Geography: Basically, humans come from three main nations - Angrenost, the Kingdom of the Helm, which is the most combat oriented nation (they are on the front lines of the battle, typically), Estolad, the nation of politics and houses, and Doriath, the Kingdom of Walls - their entire kingdom is surrounded by a great wall, and they are the most paranoid bastards around - in the Great Wars, they were infiltrated by creatures of evil that possessed the minds of many of their citizens, so they now have squads of Inquisitors checking the populace for signs of possession.

Angrenost used to be the Kindgom of the Sword (The Sword, Helm and Shield are the three great relics of humanity), but the sword was stolen by the orcs, and placed in a great black tower in Gorthal.  It has become a symbol of loss and betrayal in Angrenost (thus, very few Angrenostians use longswords).  

Bards are fine - I'll post up the spell list later on when stats come around.

Re: Point buy - it'll be non-standard, most likely in the 28-32 range.


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 26, 2002)

1) The Eastern humans get worse stuff than a half-orc? And half-orcs are fairly widely thought to have been shafted...  what are these Fate Points? I'm very interested in their benefit.

2) The spiked chain being associated with nastiness is Perfect for the character.
And I would love to modify the Master of Chains slightly to better fit my ideas and your world's uniqueness.
(For example, can fighters please have Intimidate as a class skill? It seems silly for them not to)

3) Is there a land of barbarians in your world?
Those 3 you listed don't seem right for Killian.
Maybe he could be an "outsider", a scary element brought in because of the dire situation the party is brought in to fix.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 26, 2002)

The nation of Estolad for me.
And I'm going to look through Song and silence for a nice PrC (spymaster)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Dec 26, 2002)

Hmm...

Would you allow the PsiHB?  I'm looking to play a psion... if that's too powerful (if you're treating psionics like magic, then it might be too high-powered), though, then would the psychic work (check the link in my sig)?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 26, 2002)

Could I play a Fey elf Paladin? Maybe Nat. acrobats twin?

Actualy had a much better Idea!
A Petty-Dwarf Paladin.

Imagine the role playing situations.
His name is Dripple Bravehart.

(sometimes the most unlikely are chosen for greatness.)


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 26, 2002)

Fey Elf Adept for sure, with a level of Ranger I think. It fits the concept, Clan Ranger who discovers the inner ability to wield magic in an otherwise non to minimal magic world. Sort of a woodsy/Hedge Wizard type of character.

Are the Adepts required to worship dieties?


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 26, 2002)

Human Paladin seems interesting, maybe even focussing on becoming a Templar later... 

still got room? =]


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 26, 2002)

No psionics, sorry.

Reaper: The really barbaric tribes are the Eastern men.  If you want, though, he could easily be from a small group of people that roam the wilderness - there are several areas that humans don't typically inhabit.  He could easily be from one of those, part of a roving band of nomads...  Would that work?  And yes, Eastern Men get screwed - they really aren't meant as a playable race.  

Fate points are discussed in the first post - there are a number of feats that require fate points as well.  I'll be posting those up later.

Adepts don't worship dieties, though they are divine casters.  They are much like hedge wizards, yes.  

There's an optional PrC that hedge wizards might want to look at - homepage.mac.com/~dead_radish/herbalist.html

Petty-dwarven paladins would be few and far between, but interesting.    They are tough lil' buggers, to be sure.
Paladins in this world aren't quite as respected, but they also don't get the "Oh, great, a paladin" stigma - they are seen as warriors with special powers, not necessarily holy warriors.  The gods in the Narrowlands are few and far between.  Most people are not religious in any real sense.  

And yes - all fighters have Intimidate as a class skill, and all base classes have both craft and profession.

And Skill Focus is +3 to a skill.  

Further, the toughness feat is as NWN - +1 hp/level, retroactive.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 26, 2002)

I like the Herbalist for sure and the good thing is the Adept has Wilderness Lore as a class skill as well. That's the route I'll take. I'll be a Ranger2/Adept4 with the intent of taking the Herbalist.


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 26, 2002)

Eastern Men : it might work for Killian, but I'll have to see what exact human abilities he has to give up.
While the +2 to STR would be nice, it really isn't 'worth' all that other stuff (-2 to INT, -2 to CHA, losing 2 Fate Points, loss of extra feat and skill point per level?)

Actually, he'd be more of a Dexterous, Smart fighter, so the Eastern Men wouldn't make sense.  

So what are these Fate Feats?
Tell us more... they seem very interesting.

And do characters gain Fate Points as they level up (not just the d4 when starting?)


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 26, 2002)

If you're still looking for players, I would be interested in running a human ranger from Estolad.

Brief background: Darrien Austinus is the fifth of seven children (third of four sons) born to Sir Hyrem Austinus, a minor noble and prominent businessman in Estolad.  With three older siblings, Darrien wasn't strictly required to immerse himself in the day-to-day operations of the family holdings.  As such, he had plenty of time to explore the surrounding wilderness, where he has always felt more comfortable.

After the death of his father, Darrien had a falling out with Stephan, his oldest brother and new patriarch of the Austinus clan.  After one particularly vicious argument where Stephan repeatedly accused Darrien of shirking his duties and not having any loyalty to the family and their father's memory, Darrien left the family home and vowed never to return.  He has lived in the neighboring wilderness ever since, honing his preferred skills and trying to make his own path in the world as a ranger.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 27, 2002)

Dripple is shaping up OK so far. is it going to be the 28 or 34 points? It makes a huge difference with him.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 27, 2002)

Since there are no magic items, I am assuming that Masterwork Items are available to purchase. Another question, will the starting money for 6th level characters be different without the magic item issue?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 27, 2002)

*Dripple so far*

Here's dripple as far as I can do him. He is built of 28 points. No idea what we have to spend.
Dripple Bravehart

Petty-Dwarf Paladin Level 6 Lawful Good
Str: 11 (+1 for level), Dex: 10, Con: 12, Int: 10, Wis: 13, Cha: 14
Hits: 49, AC: 
BAB: +6/+1
FORT: +7
REF: +4
WILL: +4
Special abilities:
Detect Evil
Divine Grace + 2 to all saves
Divine Health 
Lay on Hands 12 points
Remove Disease 2/week
Turn Undead as 3rd level cleric
Special Mount (not called yet. No ride skill)
Aura of courage
Smite evil: +2 to hit/ +6 to damage

Skills
1.	Healing: 9/+10
2.	Profession: Cook: 9/+11

Feats: 
1.	Iron Will
2.	Skill focus (cooking)
3.	Leadership
Bio: Dripple was born in the warrens of a big city. He never knew what one. A kindly Paladin saw a spark in Dripple and took him to live in the chapel where the paladin lived. Soon Dripple was trained in combat and prayer, even though he excelled at cooking. 
Dripple eventually went on a pilgrimage and wound up the cook and bottle washer for the company he was a part of.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 27, 2002)

oooh, cool...count me in, I just needa make a char....


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 27, 2002)

Masterwork is available.  There are also a few options available for weapons, summarized at http://homepage.mac.com/~dead_radish/new_rules.html

Fated Feats will be coming tomorrow - I have to collect them.  

And for points, let's go with 28 points.

Starting cash will be 2/3 normal.


I'm going to give it another couple days, see how many people are interested, and then pick the group.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 27, 2002)

How are you handling social skills?  Are we doing checks a ton or are you just going to base it on the quality of our pursuasive writing....


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 27, 2002)

and radish - 
we are just posting character concepts for now, not stats, right?

just checking, and hopefully saving some time for people...


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 27, 2002)

after reading your new rules page, the Human bleeding weapon fits Killian great.

And you may be interested in this Herbalism House Rules bit I picked up over 2 years ago...  (attached)


----------



## Timothy (Dec 27, 2002)

I'll start making my char now, adding history, all equipment and further house rules later on.

If possible, could you post some houses that I can belong too, that currently have power. I'm willing to write up a large bio or have some adjustments on my char to be in one of them.


----------



## Keia (Dec 27, 2002)

I'm interested!!  The dwarven background is interesting, and I would be interested in a dwarven fighter or ranger.  Is ranger the standard from the PHB.  If so, I will probably not take it and go with fighter/paladin.

Background (the short version)

Dargo Golden was so named for the unusual golden hair upon his head and the golden dwarf's heart from which he was birthed.  From his early days Darge was thought to be favored and looked to for great things, but so far, nothing has happened.  Sure he was a competent fighter and seemed somewhat noble of purpose but that was it.  The expectations have turned to derision and Dargo has by necessity set forth from his home, hoping to somehow achieve unknown expectations and be worthy to return home.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 27, 2002)

Reaper: Yep - just bios and sketches for now.  And Killian can get a bleeding weapon - is he going to make it himself, or purchase it?  

DM_Matt: Mostly checks, modified upwards if your post is good.

Timothy: Everyone in Estolad is a member of a house.  Here are sketches of the Houses:

*Great Houses:*
Crescent Moon: 
Gibbous Moon: 
Half Moon: 
New Moon: 
Full Moon: Wiped out.
Blue Moon: Council of the houses.

Crescent Moon: Traders and merchants make up the majority of this house.  
Families of the Crescent Moon are named after flowers.
House Rose:
House Orchid:
House Thistle:
House Lotus: (Destroyed 30 years ago in purge)

Gibbous Moon: Aristocrats, artisans, and scholars.  Originally artisans and scholars only the House of the Gibbous Moon took on the role of the aristocracy after the purge of the House of the Full Moon.
Families of the Gibbous Moon are named after gems.
House Sapphire: 
House Emerald: 
House Ruby: 
House Lilly: 595 years ago this house forsook its allegiance with the Crescent Moon house and joined the Gibbous Moon. 

Half Moon: Service men and craftsmen.  The House Half Moon is perhaps the most populace and contains the largest numbers of easterners in its ranks.
Families of the Half Moon are named after metals.
House Iron:
House Bronze:
House Gold:
House Silver:
House Copper:

New Moon: Originally there was no New Moon House. However 600 years ago, those in the collective Estoladian military banded together and formed their own house.  This was primarily in response to actions from the Full Moon house.  The purging of house Full Moon was the first act of the New Moon house.
Families of the New Moon are named after weapons.
Sword House:
Hammer House:
Axe House:
House of Bows:
House of Scourges: Internal police.

Full Moon: It is believed this house was utterly destroyed 600 years ago in the purge by the then nescient house New Moon.  Families of the house where originally named after the stars.

Blue Moon: The Blue Moon house is used to refer to the elected council of wise persons who rule Estolad.  Each of the Greater houses sends two representatives to vote on issues that effect Estolad as a whole.


Keia: Yup.  They are the same.  Dwarven Rangers are much much more focused on cavern and stone environs, but....

And again, Dwarven wanderers are rare - typically they wander for reasons like yours.  Dwarves are a strongly clannish and loyal group - Loyal to King, Loyal to Clan, Loyal to Family, Loyal to Self.  They are somewhat different in outlook from standard dwarves.  If you play, I'll send you some bg info.  

And more on Fate Points (Which are only acquired at creation, and in the presence of Fated Items, or at the sites of incredible events):

Other uses:

Reducee damage from 1 round of attacks from a single creature so that you have 1hp remaining (basically, heroically staying on your feat).

Racial Advantages (TBD)

And New Feat summaries:

Day Mage: You have a strong affinity for the sun and daylight, and your magic has benefited from that.

Heroic Effort:You can call on reserves of strength and speed that come only from a hero’s heart.

Lucky: Through pluck, determination and resilience, you survive when no one expects you to come through.

Luck of Heroes: You are luckier than most and tend to avoid unpleasantness more than most.
Benefit: You may spend any number of fate points to gain 3x that number of points you may add to your saving throws.  Special: You may only take this feat as a 1st-level character.

Sure Critical
Your powerful blows are more likely to inflict massive damage.
Benefit: Choose a weapon when rolling to confirm a critical you add +4 to your roll.

Heroic Strike (The reason Dwarves are rangers): 
Fate guides your hand making your attacks land with the most devastating effect.
Benefit: You may spend a fate point to have every attack until your next initiative be a critical if you hit.  These must be rolled and do not automatically inflict max damage.
Special: You must be a dwarf to take this. This does not includes petty-dwarves.

Master Craftsmen: You are a skilled craftsman who’s dedication goes far beyond most.

Militia: You served in a local militia, training with weapons suitable for use on the battlefield.

Mimic: You have a gift for impersonation.

Night Mage: You have a strong affinity for the night, and embrace of shadows, and your magic has benefited from that.

Noble Past: An ancestor of yours did a great service for an important person or family.  In return they swore to aid your family if you had need of it.
Benefit: You may call upon aid from the individual or family.  
Special: You may only take this feat as a 1st level character. You must spend 1 fate point and 100gp on a trinket that represents the oath.

Thug: You know how to get the jump on the competition and push other people around. While others debate, you act.

Toughness [General] 
You are harder than normal to kill.
Benefit: You gain 1 hit point every time you level.  This applies retroactively to any levels you already have. You may not take this feat more than once.

Stealthy:You are known for your stealth.

Stubborn Mind: 
Prerequisites: Iron Will
Benefits: Your mind is fiercely independent. You gain an additional +2 bonus to saves against mind-effecting spells or spell-like abilities. However, you suffer a -1 penalty to all diplomacy checks.

Silver Spoon: Some people are born into wealth and privilege.  You are one of those people
Benefit: You start with an extra 2000 gold pieces of starting money.
Special: You may only take this feat as a 1st-level character.  This feat costs 1 fate point to purchase.

Knock-back: Whenever you do more than 10 damage to an opponent in a single attack you may make a bull rush attempt as a free action.  

Fast healing [Meta-Magic]: 
When you cast healing spells the body burns itself in a fury of mortality.  Wounds close on the outside as the fire of life is stoked to burn brighter than normal.
Special: Unknown side effects

Dwarf Friend [General]
Prerequisites: Non-dwarven race.
Benefits: The reclusive dwarves have taken a liking to you. Which means you've spoken to one, likely. Your exposure grants you a +1 bonus to craft (metalwork) and craft (stonework).


----------



## Timothy (Dec 27, 2002)

Gonna write up a nice, wealthy, friends in high places char from the house of gibbous moon.

Or, if possible, a son of a surviving Full Moon leader, now integrated into the gibbous moon.

(If you allow it I'm sure I can write up a very long biography)

Since not all the rules are here yet, I'll wait with creating a char and type up a bio if you agree on my concept. (if you do, could you tell me a bit more about the purge? I can make it up, but I think you allready have a history for that)


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 27, 2002)

Do Fey Elves have a separate kingdom or area that they call home? Do they belong to a house, kingdom or clan?


I have a rough background for Severallis

Severallis was glad to finally be on his own, after the many years of apprenticing to a ranger, he had managed to be proven ready to serve his people on his own. He had long since passed the reaches of the safe part of the forest that his people called home. The borders of this part of the forest were generally safe but the rangers patrolled here just in case anything unusual or evil had any inkling of trespassing. A gifted Fey when it came to knowledge of plants and herbs, this part of the forest was rumored to have some strange plants growing here and his youthful exuberance negated his common sense.

It was several hours later when the young fey realized he had gone too far. He had started to see stone upon the floor of the forest and upon closer examination he noticed that these were the ruins of some former inhabited area. The elders never mentioned this. He found a shard of stone protruding from the ground and there was a strange writing that he could not understand upon the stone. Trying hard to concentrate, and a bit hesitant as well, he focused his mind. He was sure that it was a magic writing. "I wish I could tell," he thought to himself. 

A slight headache came on suddenly and then he noticed the words on the stone glowing. "What the-" Another pain went through him and now he could read the words. He felt himself dizzy, falling, falling. He stumbled backwards and tripped over a root, hitting the ground with a thud. Everything went black.

He was awoken by familiar voices. "Ah, that's better my imprudent cub". He saw that several of his brethren were observing him. He sat up. 

"What happened?"

"You read words that you shouldn't have been able to read." It was Kor'kan, the Shaman of his people. "You have the gift as well. It is seen as evil by outsiders and those who are ignorant but the spirits reside in you, granting you the power to wield the earth magic. Your training as a ranger is over, you now have another path to master. As for these woods, there is a reason that none go here and as you gain age and wisdom, you will understand why."


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 27, 2002)

Does each Fate Feat cost 1 Fate Point to acquire?
I'd be interested in Heroic Effort, Lucky, Luck of Heroes, Thug, and Knockback as _possibles_ for Killian.


----------



## Keia (Dec 27, 2002)

Dwarven Code -- King, Clan, Family, Self -- I like that!  And the reason for dwarven rangers. 'Course it costs a fate point but, wow.  Tough choice Fighter/Ranger or Fighter/Paladin, hmmm.

I've got it Fighter-Ranger-Paladin   No wonder he didn't fulfill his destiny.  People were pulling him every direction.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 27, 2002)

Reaper: Ayup.    Though Thug and Knockback are not fate feats - just feats from other sources, or home brewed.

Keia: Heh.  Indeed.  A dwarven ranger cornered and fearing for his life is _not_ a good thing to encounter.  F-R-P is fine with me.  The Narrowlands lends itself to multi-classing.

National: More in a bit.


----------



## garyh (Dec 28, 2002)

How do halflings fit into the world, DR?  I'm guessing the happy-go-lucky hobbit stereotype doesn't fit.


----------



## Umarth (Dec 28, 2002)

I might be intrested in playing in this strange world.
I would be most intrested in a Rogue from Doriath. 

Perhaps an inquisitor seaking out threats to my homeland.. or perhaps a wanted man accused of sideing with the bad guys.

Don't bump anyone else out for me though I'm more than willing just to watch.


----------



## Umarth (Dec 28, 2002)

Garyh to answer your question about halflings.   The following info should be right unless Dead Radish has made some changes I don't know about.

Halflings come from an area just north of where the fey elvish forest is and south of the lake of Tears.  Biggest threats in the area are the Eastern men to the north, one of the largest kobold warrens to the south and the occasional spiders from the western part of the southern forest.  There land is one of groves of trees and gently rolling hills.

In general I'd say there attitude is one dedicated to survival.   They tend to value stealth and secrecy as well as speed.  They are known to breed especially sturdy ponies.

Imagine hobbits that have had to face a few hundred or more years of hardship and foes beating on their doors.  They would like a peacefull and idylic life of luxury but they don't get a chance to have it.

They are more or less indiffrent to the fey elves as they belive they could do more to aid them in thier fights and rarely ask for assistance any more as they don't expect any worth while.   Weither or not the fey elves could provide more assistance... perhaps they could and perhaps they have there own problems.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 28, 2002)

Note: For those of you who aren't me and don't know, Umarth is the original creator of the Narrowlands, so he'll be popping in from time to time to correct me in things (I'm currently only a player there).  He is an authority on all things Narrow, as they have all sprung (initially, at least) from his twisted lil' mind.

For Halflings - think more like the Ghostwise halflings from FR in attitude - a bit less food and fun oriented, a bit more survivalist.  Everything in the Narrowlands is a bit more brutal.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 28, 2002)

could either dead-radish or U-marth tell me something about the Full-moon house?

dead-radish, Am I allowed to play a son of one of the leaders of the full moon house?


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 28, 2002)

Hmm, other than chaning my character's name to match the Houses of Estolad, I think I can start building Darrien.  Should be an interesting adventure for DM, players, and readers alike.


----------



## Umarth (Dec 29, 2002)

Full Moon: It is believed this house was utterly destroyed 400 years ago in the purge by the then nescient house New Moon.  Families of the house where originally named after the stars.

This was the richest and in some ways most noble of the Houses of Estolad.

When western men retreated over the seas thousands of years ago the Full Moon House initially founded Estolad.

Around 400 years ago certain plots of House Full Moon where uncovered and the collective milita of Estolad, who at that time was under their rule, revolted and purged house Full Moon from Estolad and formed House New Moon. 

I would say that almost all the nobility of House Full Moon was destroyed.  And since they where a house of nobles that means almost everyone in the house was killed.  Those not of the nobility where required to swear alligance to one of the other houses, most swore to the Gibbous Moon house.

Not many people these days know what the actual crime commited by house Full Moon was (you'll need some ranks in Knowladge Local or History) however the two most common stories seem to circle around the fall of the kingdom just north of Estolad, now called Daurengawar, to the werewolves or an attempt to purge another house from Estolad that backfired.

Being a member of the Full Moon House is still considered the same as high treason and thus merits death if you are caught.

*please note that the distruction of house full moon was recently changed from 600 to 400 years ago so that it meshes better with some of the other history of that time.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 29, 2002)

Okay - I'm going to leave this open until Monday, and then make my choices then.

So far, we have:

Timothy - Human Bard
Garyh - Halfling Rogue
National Acrobat - Fey Elf Ranger/Adept
Reaper - Human Chain Master
Argent - Petty Dwarf Paladin
Venus - Human Paladin
Dungannon - Human Estoladian Ranger
Keia - Dwarven Ranger
Umath - Doriath Rogue

9 People so far.  I'm thinking the party will be at 5-6 total.  

If I missed anyone, let me know.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 29, 2002)

I wil ltry to make a character tonight.  I would play a roguish swordsman / diplomat


----------



## Timothy (Dec 29, 2002)

William Lapor of House Sapphire

William Lapor is a decendant of of a member of the full moon house, named Karl Urth of House Polar. Karl fled from Estolia when House new moon began with 'the purge'. After a couple of years, he came back under a new identity. He soon discovered aother surviving members of Full Moon, and they agreed to meet eachother 6 times a year, dates would vary and will brought by loyal messengers. As the years went by, the childeren of house Full moon took over the tradition of meeting 6 times everywhere.
At them meetings people soon discovered there wasn't much they could do, but decided to keep meeting because one day they mabe could. Recently new members say that time has come. They want house Full moon back as leaders af the nation. William is one of the leading members who have this vision of the futur. William favors a more secretive war in stead of all open attack, because house new moon wouldn't allow it and their military might was (right now) unsarpassed.
William has fully integrated into gibbous moon, and uses his trusted contact there to gain some basic information about what is going on. He's also using full moon members located in other houses. He is thinking about starting his own organization, The Clouds.

Human, Bard 6
HD: 6+5D6+0 (23)
Init: +6
Speed: 30
AC: (mithral chain+1, buckler) 19
Attacks: Wounding MW Rapier (heirloom) +10, MW Short bow +7
Damage: Rapier 1D6+3 (wounding) short bow 1D6
SQ/SA: Bardic knowledge, bardic music
Saves: Fort +2 Ref +7 Wis +6
Abilities: Str 10 Dex 14 Con 10 Int 12 Wis 12 Cha 17 (+1 lvl 4)
Skills: (45 Points, max ranks = 9) Bluff +14, Diplomace + 14,  Gather Information +12, Knowledge(royalty and nobility) +10, Sense Motive +10 perform (vocal) +12
Feats: (2 fate points, human, 3 base) Noble Past, Silver Spoon, Skill focus: bluff, Skill focus: Diplomacy Improved Initiative, Weapon finesse (rapier). 
Appearance: A fair faced young noble, dressed excuisitly and long blond hair and open blue eyes.
Alignment: CN (he couldn’t be bothered about good, evil or the law.)
Deity: ?
Languages: Coomon, estolian dialect


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 29, 2002)

I have the brief background and stats done for 28 point buy but won't create/post anything until players are selected on Monday.


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 29, 2002)

grrr....The inability to take cleric levels to get turning has pretty much neuterered paladins, which depend heavily on divine feats to be good...oh, well, new character concept for me....


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 29, 2002)

hmm...nm, it works with pally turning...just not as powerful, esp witohut the domains for bonus feats.


----------



## garyh (Dec 30, 2002)

I'll back out.  There's plenty of interest, there's no neeed for me to take a spot in another game.  Have fun, all!!


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 30, 2002)

Arodin Murgav, Male Human
Hit Dice:		 (1d10)+(1d10)+(3d10)+(1d8)+6
Hit Points:		 50
Initiative:		 +1
Speed:		 Walk 30'
Special Qualities: Detect Evil,Divine Grace,Divine Health,Lay on Hands 9 hp/day,Aura of Courage,Smite Evil 1/day,Remove Disease 1/week,Turn Undead 6/day,Evasion,Flurry of Blows
Saves:		 
Fortitude: +13, Reflex: +7, Will: +6
Abilities:	Str 14, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 17
Skills:	TBA	Feats:		 Ambidexterity,Armor Proficiency (Heavy) (1x),Armor Proficiency (Light) (1x),Armor Proficiency (Medium) (1x),Divine Might,Divine Shield,Exotic Weapon Proficiency,Improved Shield Bash,Improved Unarmed Strike,Martial Weapon Proficiency,Power Attack,Shield Charge,Shield Expert,Shield Proficiency,Simple Weapon Proficiency,Track,Two-Weapon Fighting
Challenge Rating:	 6
Alignment:		 Lawful Good

EQ: Plate mail armor, large shield and long sword (heirlooms/masterwork), adventuring gear.


Arodin will be a brave and popular but not particularly bright Paladin who is a much better judge of character and manipulator than one would think... 

I will fleash him out more later if I am admitted to play...


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 30, 2002)

Since the boards were funky yesterday, I'll wait until later today to pick.

We now have: 

Timothy - Human Bard
National Acrobat - Fey Elf Ranger/Adept
Reaper - Human Chain Master
Argent - Petty Dwarf Paladin
Venus - Human Paladin
Dungannon - Human Estoladian Ranger
Keia - Dwarven Ranger
DM_Matt - Human Paladin

Remember - I'm looking at story/bio right now, not stats - if you only have stats and no bio, you're not likely to get in, since there are more people than slots.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 30, 2002)

I'll post my final character tonight, I'll have to go to work almost and don't think I can finish him right now.


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 30, 2002)

Continuation of Background for Severallis...

Kor'kan looked at the young Fey Elven Ranger who sat before him, cross legged by the fire. Questions, many questions were written upon the young one's face. He did not know if he had the answers.

Severallis looked up at Kor'kan. "Why do I have these strange gifts? What does it mean? I have never had any inclination that this even was possible."

Kor'kan began slowly to answer the young one before him. "Our people are intimately connected to the fate of the land. Perhaps a better way of putting it would be that we have a connection with the earth. Some of us have been given the gift of channeling some of the Earth Mother's power to wield. Kind of like an extension of her power."

"A tool?" blurted out Severallis.

"Not a tool mind you, but more of a servant, a warden if you would. The gift does not come lightly. There are many uses for the power but they can come at  a cost. Fatigue, occaisional weakness, scorn by others who fear what they do not understand. Among our people it is a mark of pride to have the gift."

"Scorn, for wielding the power to heal and to aid others?" Severallis thought for a minute. "Why would scorn cross paths with someone who could do so much good?"

"Because," began Kor'kan, "not everyone uses the power wisely. Many use it for their own ill-gotten gains. Most often, those are the faces that others remember. Humans have a short life span. They anger quickly. The fire for their passions stokes quicker, but it leads them to often remember the wrongs that they have suffered. Rarely do they remember the kindness that has been shown to them." Kor'kan's face grew stern, yet it was tempered with compassion. "There is a new age dawning Severallis. For years, our people have sat idly by, watching what the 'younger' races have done with the land. We have watched their wars, we have seen the horrors that they have unleashed. It is time for the Fey to become active participants in the world again. We can no longer sit around and bide time. Destiny calls, and we must help shape the destiny. You have many gifts, I would ask that you serve the Earth by going out and teaching others about what you can do. Show others that they Fey no longer wish to be bottled up in their forests."

"The Elders will protest. It is not our way to get involved in the affairs of men and dwarven kind. Surely you realize this?"

"We no longer have that choice. Eventually, a threat so vile will come that if all of the races do not work together, nothing but ill will come of it. You must go out into the world Severallis. See what you can learn, make friends. Fight the wrongs. Use your power for good."


----------



## Keia (Dec 30, 2002)

*Background - slightly longer version*

Dargo Golden was so named for the unusual golden hair upon his head and the golden dwarf's heart from which he was birthed. Expecting great things from one such as he, his birth family bequeathed the best weapons and armor on him and several family members began training him in various disciplines, each wanting to be the mentor of the great Dargo Golden.  Dargo began his careers as a Ranger/Fighter, possessing skill in each discipline but not outstanding at either.  Dargo himself (were his opinion asked) was more of a visionary and a reflective person, given to long periods of deep thought on the nature of stone, life and existence.  The religious of the family instructed him in the way of paladin-hood, sensing a similarity between the ideals held by Dargo and the code of a paladin.

For years he was trained and instructed, his family awaited his explosion onto the scene, but so far, nothing has happened. Sure he was a competent fighter and seemed somewhat noble of purpose but that was it. The expectations slowly turned to derision and Dargo (on the advice of a favorite uncle) has by necessity set forth from his home, hoping to somehow achieve unknown expectations and be worthy to return home.

Several other dwarves set out initially with Dargo on his journey, but that did not last.  They quickly realized the difficulties and differences in the surface world and did not last a day outside before returning to the clan.  Dargo’s friendly nature has eased the strange look that he would receive upon entering towns.  Recently, Dargo has fallen in with a group who work for a merchant house.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 30, 2002)

Quick questions;
- Are prestige classes allowed? I posted earlier I wanted to try a Paladin/Templar, but I'm not sure if splatbooks/PrCs are allowed at all. 
- With a deity, are they the same as in the PHB?

My character would be from Estolad, a guardian of a great cathedral devoted to Heironeous. As far as I've created him he's the temlar, but if the splats/PrCs are not allowed than I'll have to change it.

*edit* missed the post about the splatbooks. Now only for the templar class, allowed? My character won't be able to cast the spells (Wis 10).


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 30, 2002)

Venus: No gods.  Some people worship the Water god, but it is rare.  Templars are allowed, but would be devoted to a place, rather than a god, and the weapon focus is in any weapon.  Most religions have died out for the most part.  There are ancient religions, and most people know that someone/thing created the world, but ....


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 30, 2002)

As religion has died out mostly, is it OK for me to switch the prereq (Knowledge: Religion 8 Ranks) to something like (Knowledge: Nobility and Royalty 8 Ranks)? As his task as a Templar in Estolad would be more like, guarding some nobelman's estate, his knowledge of other Nobels would be very handy. Just a thought though =]


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 30, 2002)

Do Mithril Chain Shirts exist in this world? They aren't magic. Expensive, yes. Magic, no. I would imagine that the Fey would wear that vs. regular chain mail.


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 30, 2002)

Quick question for dead_radish.  Would you allow me to create my ranger using Monte Cook's version of the ranger class, located here Monte's alternate ranger?


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 30, 2002)

Okay, my character is done, working on his history now.
I've used leadership to get a cohort (Com1 Roderick the Squire), I hope that's okay. I've attached the file ("HomeBrewChar, very inspired I know ;]) so you can see the concept. 

/me is back to writing the history.

*EDIT*

History:





> Some people are born and their destiny is already known. Some are born and their lives are very much open. Jonathan would fit in the last group easily. Born as the son of a miller, he had a hard life as a young boy. He and his brothers worked hard in the mill, with his sisters helping out his mother at home. Every Friday John got a day off, and he would explore the city of Highland, just a small hour from his family mill. John had a knack for the city, as he loved the crowd, the people in beautiful outfits, and the merchants, almost everything there.
> 
> When John grew up and neared his teens, he was sent to militia training. He was very skillful and he did very well in this training. He got selected for the training of a Templar, which he gratefully accepted. His father and mother were ever so proud, and his brothers all wanted to be his “most liked” brother. But in his family there was only one person with who John shared almost everything, and that was Roderick, his little brother, 4 years younger than he was. But before he could become a legit Templar John had to go through the training of a Paladin.
> The training of a paladin was very heavy. The first thing all the new paladins learned was to wield their weapons. For Jonathan, that was a great sword, a long and heavy sword which he used two-handed. All the paladins learned to keep their swords sharp and in very good shape, as the weapons costs lots of money. Jonathan was one of the few really fine paladins, and he soon became a special trainee, advancing faster than the others in his group.
> ...


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 30, 2002)

Leadership is fine, yes.

Mithril does exist, but is somewhat modified.  It's a _lot_ more expensive.  I'll dig up the mithril/adamantium rules tonight and post them up.  If you can craft it yourself, it's a lot cheaper....

And no Monte's rangers, sorry.  It's a fair shake over powered, imho.


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 30, 2002)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *And no Monte's rangers, sorry.  It's a fair shake over powered, imho. *




No problem.  I'm working on a slightly more detailed background for Darrien and will post it later.

[edit]
How rare are undead, seeing as how there are no clerical powers?
[/edit]


----------



## Dungannon (Dec 31, 2002)

*Darrien the Ranger, formerly of House Orchid*

For your consideration and reading pleasure, the background of Darrien the Ranger, formerly of House Orchid.

Darrien was born the fifth of seven children (third of four sons) to Sir Hyrem of House Orchid, a minor noble and prominent businessman in Estolad.  With his father devoting much of his time and attention to his educating his first-born son, Stephen, on the intricacies of the family business, Darrien found himself with ample amounts of free time in his youth. He often used this time to explore the countryside surrounding Estolad.

One day, while wandering through a forest glade, Darrien happened upon and older gentleman who appeared to be sleeping.  Now while this wouldn’t strike many as strange, it being a fine spring day full of warmth and sunshine, the man appeared to be using a wolverine as a pillow.  Normally, Darrien wouldn’t hesitate in approaching the stranger as he has always enjoyed hearing stories of those that have lived and traveled outside his home city.  That wolverine, however, was causing him to pause.  Just because it tolerated the old man treating as a pillow didn’t mean it wouldn’t hesitate to attack someone it didn’t know, and Darrien didn’t have anything to defend himself with, not even his trusty hand axe he usually carried with him.  As he stood there debating, the situation was removed from Darrien’s control as both the man and his pet opened their eyes and stared at him.

“Little young to be out in the woods by yerself, ain’cha boy?” The man asked.

“I’m neither little nor young, sir.  I happen to be almost 12 years old.  And I have just as much right to be here as you do.” Replied a somewhat startled Darrien.

“Hehehe, so ye do, m’lad, so ye do.”  Chuckled the stranger.  “Please allow me a proper introduction.  My name’s Faroth, and this here furry fella impersonatin’ a pillow answers to Runt.  Mosta da time he does, anyway.”

Too curious to be scared anymore, and because he was raised to be polite to his elders, Darrien introduced himself and started a conversation with Faroth that ended up lasting most of the day.  He discovered that Faroth actually lived in the wilderness, making a living for himself by selling skins to merchants and growing certain plants and herbs for some of the specialty shops in the Estolad marketplace.

As the years passed, and Darrien became more and more disinterested in the inner workings of business and politics, he spent more and more time outside the city visiting with Faroth and learning about the various plants and animals of the forests and plains.  This caused a widening of the rift between Darrien and his family, particularly his father and oldest brother.  It didn’t really bother Darrien, though, because they never really paid much attention to him anyway.

During his 16th year, Sir Hyrem contracted a rare virus that slowly but surely wasted him away.  On his deathbed, Hyrem declared that Stephen, being the only son he could depend on, would be his sole heir and would run the family after his death.  One day after Sir Hyrem’s death, Stephen officially took over control the ancestral home and his first action was to banish Darrien from the premises.  When Darrien asked for an explanation, Stephen replied that he didn’t want to be bothered by freeloaders and ingrates that had no respect or loyalty for the family.  Hurt by this characterization, and not sure how to properly defend himself to the new head of the family without alienating the other members, Darrien quietly packed the few belongings that were truly his and left the home and the city. He fled to the countryside where he figured he would stay with Faroth and help him with his garden and his traps.

Faroth felt some sympathy for Darrien and agreed to take the young man under his wing.  One day, after witnessing the way Darrien dealt with a young fox that was caught in one of Faroth’s snares, he came to the decision that the lad had displayed enough of the proper qualities to warrant training in the ways of the rangers.

Thus began Darrien’s indoctrination onto the path of the ranger and woodland protector, a path he’s been following for 4 years.  Recently, Faroth succumbed to the same virus that felled Darrien’s father.  Now 20, Darrien once again finds himself alone in the world.


----------



## reapersaurus (Dec 31, 2002)

Is the "Heroic Effort" feat similar to the Heroic Surge feat from D20 Modern?
(an extra move or attack action twice per day (at 6th level))


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 31, 2002)

Reaper: Nearly Identical - you can take one extra partial action a day for each time you've taken the feat.  

Duragonn: Undead are basically a non-factor.  There are rumors that vampires live in Dwengaurer, but no one has confirmed them, and it is unknown if those are true vampires.

Mithril/Adamantium: 

Adamantium: This dark black metal has a slight green sheen to it and confers a +1 enhancement bonus to armor or weapons made from it. In addition armor, not including shields, of Adamantium grant 2/- damage reduction, which stacks with any existing DR.  In addition because of the quality and malleability of Adamantium any craft or profession rolls made gain a +2 bonus if crafting Adamantium items.  Adamantium costs 2000gp/lb.  Adamantine has a hardness of 20 and 40 hit points per inch of thickness.

Mithril: This metal is the color of untarnished silver and is surprisingly light and hard. Armor or weapons made from it weight ½ as much as normal.  It provides a +2 enchantment bonus to armor or weapons made from Mithril.  Additionally armor made of Mithril counts as 1 category lighter for encumbrance purposes.  In addition armor, not including shields, of Mithril grant 1/- damage reduction, which stacks with any existing DR.  Mithril is even easier to work with than Adamantium and grants a +4 bonus to craft or profession rolls while making Mithril items.  Mithril costs around 5000gp per lb.  Mithril has a hardness of 15 and 30 hit points per inch of thickness.


----------



## dead_radish (Dec 31, 2002)

Annnnnd *drumroll*

The characters that will be playing are:

1. Killian Maxwell, by reapersaurus
2. Severallis, by National Acrobat
3. Arodin Murgav, by DM_Matt (Note: If he has monk levels, as I suspect, he'll need to lose them - there aren't any monks in the Narrowlands).
4. Dargo Golden, by Keia
5. John the Lastnameless, by Venus
6. Darrien the Ranger, by Dungannon

reaper - email me the changes you want to MoC, and I'll look them over (dead_radish@mac.com)

Everyone else - It'll be a 32 point buy.  For those of you that are interested, and are non-human, you can buy racial abiliites for the cost of 500 xp (to be paid out of the next 500 xp you gain) or one fate point.  Racial abilities are available at 1st, 7th and 14th.  You have to have the previous level to gain the next.

1st lvl:

Dwarves: When in contact with the ground you gain a +4 on any attempts to resist bull rushes or trip attacks.

Fey Elf: You may select three 0th level bard spells and you may cast 3 0th level spells a day. day as a bard equal to ½ your level (minimum 1st level).  If you do not have any ranks in perform you gain 1 rank (singing).


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 31, 2002)

So I guess the base price for a Mithril Chain Shirt is much higher than the 1,100gp listed in the DMG?


----------



## National Acrobat (Dec 31, 2002)

Can you roll the 1d4 fate points for Severallis? Also, I will spend 1 of my fate points to cast 3 0th level Bard Spells per day.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Dec 31, 2002)

Guess I'm out of this one. Have fun peoples.


----------



## Gurdjieff (Dec 31, 2002)

Jonathan's full name is Jonathan Milson, and it is included ;].


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 1, 2003)

*Rough Sketch*

Rough Sketch of Severallis. Once I know how much exquisite elven Items cost to purchase, and how many fate points that I have to spend on additional feats, etc. I will then finish him and equip him. 2/3 of starting cash for 6th level came out to around 8,100gp I believe.

Severallis N’trellin
Fey Elven Ranger 2/Adept 4
Male	3'10  47lbs. Blond Hair/Copper Eyes
Neutral Good 
S: 12 			6 (-4 for race, +2 for Paragon)	
I: 12			4
W: 17			10 (+1 for 4th level)
D: 12			4
Cn: 14			6
Ch: 12			2

			32 Points

Saves: F/R/W		+6/+2/+7

HP: 47 (2d10+4+4d6+8)

AC: 16 (+3 for Armor, +1 for Dex, +1 for Buckler, +1 for Race)

BAB: +4

Melee

Deadly Masterwork Shortsword +7, Damage 1d6+1/Crit x3

Deadly Masterwork Dagger +7, Damage 1d4+1/Crit x3

Ranged

MW Mighty Short Composite Bow +7, Damage 1d6+1/Crit  x3
(+2 to Damage at Point Blank Range)

Skills (37 points)

Wilderness Lore	                +10 (7 ranks)
Knowledge: Nature	                +6 (5 ranks)
Animal Empathy	                +5 (4 ranks)
Profession: Herbalist	+12 (7 ranks, +2 Synergy    
                                                 Wilderness Lore)
Search 			+5 (4 ranks)
Concentration		+7 (5 ranks)
Heal                                          +8 (5 ranks)
Spot			+3
Listen			+3
Perform (Sing)                          +2 (1 Rank-Fey Bonus)
Hide                                         +5

Can Cast Dancing Lights, Mage Hand and Resistance as a 3rd Level Bard with a DC of 11 1/each per day.

Adept Spells per day:  3/3/1

0-Detect Magic, Read Magic, Light
1-Cure Light Wounds, Sleep, Obscuring Mist
2-Cure Moderate Wounds

Favored Enemy: Orcs

Virtual Feats: Track, Ambidexterity, 2 Weapon Fighting

Feats: Combat Casting, Precise Shot, Point Blank Shot, Paragon (used 1 fate point to buy)

Size small +1atk, +1AC, +4 hide, Weapon restrictions, ¾ carrying limit
Move 20ft
Low light vision
Immunity to sleep spells +2vs Enchantment


Items

MW Studded Leather
MW Buckler
MW Mighty Composite Short Bow +1
Quiver/20 Silver Masterwork Arrows

Deadly Masterwork Shortsword

Deadly Masterwork Dagger

Backpack; Small Tea Pot, Small Metal Cup, Assorted Herbs, Tea leaves; Waterskin (full); Rations, trail (per day) x3; Sunrod x3, Explorer's Outfit.

Fate Points: Initially 3, Currently 1 (purchased Paragon Feat and Bard Spells at 1st level)

Starting Gold 8,100
Gold Spent: 2,000


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 1, 2003)

could you also roll Killian's Fate Points? (he'll be a normal human)


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 2, 2003)

Sev. has 3 fate points (-1 if you're doing the elven racial traits), Kill has 4.

Here's the full stats of fae elves (note that Fae Elves are small creatures)

V	-4str, +2cha, 
v	Size small +1atk, +1AC, +4 hide, Weapon restrictions, ¾ carrying limit
v	Move 20ft
v	Low light vision
v	Immunity to sleep spells +2vs Enchantment
v	Fey Elves with a 13 or higher cha can cast the following 1/day Fairies Fire and Ghost Sound 3rd level caster.
v	Fey Elves with a 16 or higher cha can cast the following 1/day Sleep and Invisibility as a 5th level caster.
v	Favored class Bard

There is also a fated feat which I forgot to add - Paragon.  Only taken at first level, by a non-human.  For one fate point, you can ignore a single -2 penalty you gain from a racial penalty (A fae elf could have a -2 str, instead of -4, dwarves could have +2 con only).

And none of the craft magic feats exist in the Narrowlands except for craft infusion, from Masters of the Wild.

Extremely low magic.  No magical items, basically.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 2, 2003)

Ok I think I am done. Depending on the cost of the Elven Exquisite weapons considering that there is no magic, I may have too much money left over, Unless Scrolls can be purchased.

Also, if an attribute is raised when levelling every 4 levels, can the innate spells become available or is that a first level issue?


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 2, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *Sev. has 3 fate points (-1 if you're doing the elven racial traits), Kill has 4. *



I'm just making sure : Killian rolled a 2 (which with the +2 from humans got the 4 Fate Points?)


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 2, 2003)

Reaper: Yup.  Rolled a 2.  

I'm gonna have to get w/Umath to figure out the cost of exquiste weapons - if you forge them yourself, it's cheaper - if you buy them, I'm not sure of the cost - we've ne'er actually purchased any yet, just found them or made them (for humans).

Acro: Yup - any Fae Elf with cha 13+ can use the abilities once their cha hits that level.


----------



## Keia (Jan 2, 2003)

Started on Dargo Golden last night.  Should have more time this weekend.  Could you roll the fate points for Dargo?

I'm probably going to take both the Eliminate the Penalty for a fate point and the -500 future xps for the racial abilities of the dwarves.

He's shaping up nice.  Do you want him posted in the rogues gallery or in here?

Keia


----------



## Umarth (Jan 2, 2003)

If anyone has questions about the world and want to chat you can contact me via AIM @ IOmega2 or you can e-mail me at koe@onr.com (home account checked at least every other day)

I'm on most weekdays while I'm at work so it shouldn't be to hard to find me. 

If anyone has requests on info about specific race/culture please let me know and I will provide as much info as I can.  As always Dead Radish is running the game though so he has the right to change anything I say.

Also if you have sugestions about the world or comments please let me know.  The world is still under development and so any imput you can provide is welcome.

Oh I'll come up with prices for fate imbuded items hopefully today.  Like Dead Radish stated it's not something that has come up before.  Expect them to be quite expensive.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 2, 2003)

Dead Radish, do you have to roll our fate points, or can we roll them ourselves?


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 3, 2003)

*Darrien the Ranger*

Darrien the Ranger

Male Human Ranger 6
Age: 20 Ht: 5' 10" Wt: 180 lbs. Eyes: blue Hair: brown
*Abilities*: Str: 14 Dex: 14 Con: 12 Int: 13 Wis: 16 Cha: 10
*Alignment*: Neutral Good
*HD*: 6d10 + 6 (54 hp)
*AC*: 14 (+2 armor, +2 dex)
*Initiative*: +6 (+2 dex, +4 Improved Initiative)
*Attacks*: Melee +8/+3, Ranged +8/+3
*Saves*: Fort +6 Ref +4 Will +5
*Skills*: Animal Empathy +3, Climb +5, Handle Animal +3, Heal +5, Hide +4, Intuit Direction +5, Knowledge (nature) +6, Knowledge (nobility & royalty) +2, Listen +6, Move Silently +5, Ride +4, Search +5, Spot +5, Swim +4, Use Rope +4, Wilderness Lore +8
*Feats*: Track, Ambidexterity, Two-Weapon Fighting, Dodge, Mobility, Spring Attack, Improved Initiative
_ambidexterity and two-weapon fighting only when wearing light or no armor_
*Languages*: Common, Orc
*Favored Enemies*: Orcs, Shapechangers

Before I finish my equipment, I have another question for dead-radish.  Would you allow masterwork/silvered combined weapons?


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 3, 2003)

I'll roll them - Keia has 3, Darrien has 4.

And yes, Masterwork Silvered weapons are fine.

For exquisite weapons, Dwarven and Human weapons cost +4k, Elvish cost +8k.

Elvish weapons are one category smaller, and glow in the presence of orcs and elves.

Elvish weapons are somewhat rare, dwarvish weapons are _extremely_ rare outside dwarven hands.

And I'll start a Rogue's Gallery thread in a sec for the game titled Narrowlands Characters.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 3, 2003)

1. I'm going to post the PIS (Player Info Sheet) and a history doc tomorrow for everyone.

2. How on earth do I rename a thread?


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 3, 2003)

I've edited my character. At this point, since I couldn't afford an Exquisite Elven weapon, I have 6,100gp left and no clue what to do with it.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 3, 2003)

Alchemists' Items, a house, land, henchlings, animals (See the PIS for rules on buying trained animals), etc are always good.  You can also look into bows - there are a few bows from far across the seas that have made their way over.  More info when I have access to the PIS.  

Adventures often end up with a surplus of cash, and then they spend it all on a mithral dagger.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 3, 2003)

Seeing as how the bow is his main weapon, I will take a look into that when the information becomes available.


----------



## Umarth (Jan 4, 2003)

For those of you who have extra cash think about things like higher quality gear.

Perhaps that favorate weapon your carying around has jeweled inlay.  Or your armor has a gold and silver symbol of your house on it.  Or you have a favorite mug you drink from thats made of Ivory and jet.

Prices listed in the PHB should be minimums even for the masterwork stuff.  You can always buy really nice items.

The man who whips out a sword with 3 rubies in the hilt and silver and gold flames inlayed on his sword is much more impressive than a man who whips out his trusty ol' iron hitting stick.  Even if both items have the same stats.

Someone might want to look around for a dagger going for a low low price to.  Think Flamberge dagger with an eteching done on it by a lesser smith.  Dead Radish might just find it amuseing enough to give it to you.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 4, 2003)

Killian wouldn't be interested in foofy jewel-encrusted weapons and the like.

"Whatever's best at puttin' tha foe in the ground, and keepin' yerself alive is what's for ME!"


----------



## Keia (Jan 4, 2003)

Is paragon and the other feats noted only available if a fate point is spent to acquire them.  Are there any other requirements (other than noted) to gain those feats?

Keia


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 4, 2003)

Only feats which have the line "Special: You must spend a fate point to take this feat" or the like.

The new PIS is ready, but it's too big to post here - everyone email me at dead_radish@mac.com and I'll send it to ya.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 4, 2003)

Another question for dead_radish.  Would you consider it possible to use a combination of animal friendship and handle animal to teach Runt to break his rage on command?


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 6, 2003)

Okay, there, back on the first page.  We were in danger of losing this thread amongst the masses.


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 7, 2003)

Hopefully we'll get the rest of the characters now that the holidays have settled down.  If you haven't posted up your char, please do it asap - if they aren't up by Friday I'll have to start swapping people out, so that we can get started.

And I would allow you to use one of Runt's tricks (he gets 3 per intel point) to be "Calm" which would allow him a will save to break his rage.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 7, 2003)

I've been very busy, only having time to post, and not to make characters, I'll have mine up by Thurday.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 10, 2003)

dead_radish said:
			
		

> *And I would allow you to use one of Runt's tricks (he gets 3 per intel point) to be "Calm" which would allow him a will save to break his rage. *




Thanks.  I will add Runt's tricks to my character post in Rogues' Gallery.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 11, 2003)

Any idea when we'll be getting this game underway?


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 11, 2003)

Well, I was hoping today.  We're still a few chars short, though.

I may just go ahead and start it off w/o them - I'll check in tomorrow.


----------



## Keia (Jan 11, 2003)

Could you post who and what we're waiting on?  I just want to make sure I'm not holding you up.

Keia


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 11, 2003)

I think that we are waiting on at least one more character to be posted, at least that is my guess. I am ready to go...


----------



## dead_radish (Jan 12, 2003)

Currently I still need: BG/Finished stats from DM_Matt, and stats from Killian.

Plus, anyone that hasn't posted the final version of their character in the Rogue's Gallery thread here
needs to do so.

Tuesday should see the first post of the game!


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 17, 2003)

Bump!

Just checking in...


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 17, 2003)

Radish, if those guys don't post their stuff soon, you could always recruit new players.  Just a thought.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 18, 2003)

i should get mine done by sunday.
I've already posted his character, which should be enough to start with (unless we're gonna combat right away), but I'll try to get stats and PrC done quick-like.


----------



## DM_Matt (Jan 18, 2003)

I'll have my revised guy, soon.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 18, 2003)

I've got a character on my comp, but I'm not at home now, Tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## Dungannon (Jan 28, 2003)

Is it too early to call this a failed game?


----------



## garyh (Jan 28, 2003)

It's definetly not too early to move this to Talking the Talk.


----------



## National Acrobat (Jan 28, 2003)

I think that we can assume that it is dead in the water at this point.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm still waiting for a reply to my PrC questions....

looks like maybe the DM lost access or interest.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 30, 2003)

szorry for my false promisses, I've been to busy, but I think I'm going to drop out now, so I wo'n slow things down.


----------

